# Medicated FET drugs cost?



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

I haven't been here since my last (natural) FET. I am about to start a medicated FET to try to make my princess a big sister. 
I am going to make a few calls to purchase drugs but I was wondering how much did you ladies spend for FET drugs? My clinic quoted approximately £550, which seems a lot to me. Is that reasonable? I am having what I believe is a standard protocol (prontogest, primolut, suprefact, progynova) + clexane.

Thanks,
Alra


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I think that sounds about right.  I got mine free because I agreed to be part of a trial, but I am sure the clinic said about £500.

Good luck.

Stacey
x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

We paid around £200 but we didn't have some of the drugs you listed. We had suprefact/buserilin to down reg then progynova to boost lining and then utrogestran which is a progesterone pessary.

K


----------



## mosie32 (May 2, 2008)

I've had buseralin, progynova and cyclogest pessaries and its cost about £150. My clinic uses pharmasure who deliver direct to your house and their service is excellent.

Mo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds about right - Clexane costs £5 per injection .. Same as protogest as far as I'm aware...
 

Mini xx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot ladies. I'm working long hours this week    so I still haven't got round to call any companies. Will let you know the cheapest price I manage to get.


Alra xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya

I was £200 but I didn't have all the drugs that you did.  I had progynova, some cetrotide injections and cyclogest.

xx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

I've made a few calls. I started by calling Healthcare at home, which I used for my fresh cycle and the quote they gave was well over 1000£  which is totally crazy. Fertility2u and chemistdirect didn't have prontogest/gestone, but the total for primolut, suprefact, progynova, clexane, and zithromax came to 173 £ with both. I am still waiting for a quote from calea and I have not managed to get hold of central homecare yet.
Surprisingly, the quote I have got from boots online is excellent:

primolut N = 5£
clexane = 76.33£
suprefact = 61.12£
progynova = 5.34£
zithromax = 9.67£
gestone = 113.40£
-------------------------
£ 270.86

which is half of what my clinic would charge me.

I hope this can be of help to someone. I'll let you know who is the winner   

Got AF today, so starting soon. I suppose I should join the Oct/Nov thread, but I'm scared and in denial   


Love,
Alraxxx


----------

